# Automatic vs Manual



## LeffeLover (Sep 7, 2007)

Good morning, all. 

Interested if people prefer automatic or manual gearboxes and why, please?

Will be getting a 157 Fiat or 184 Merc if that makes difference.

Thanks.

LL


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I always swore I'd never have an automatic until I was given the option to order one as a company car about 18 years ago. It was so good that all my cars since then have been auto's.
This has been boosted by my OH insisting on her cars being auto. After passing her test she hardly drove a vehicle for nearly 20 years but then tried an auto and has been a regular driver ever since.
It's a shame that auto isn't more freely available on campers/motorhomes because I had to go back to manual on the Tranny (Durashift box not my idea of a decent auto) and I relish the times I drive the OH's car these days.
BTW vehicle manufacturers are putting all sorts of weird and wonderful boxes on cars and vans these days with all sorts of contorted brand names and most aren't what I'd call a real automatic and most have inherent problems, either being slow to change, jerky to drive or not very robust. Apparently it's an effort to fulfil the demand for auto at a lower weight and with better fuel efficiency, but speaking personally give me a good old torque converter autobox every time, even though it's heavier and more thirsty.

Andy


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Some years back when I lived in Canada it was the 'norm' to buy an automatic, so I did. I've never looked back - why did I ever bother with a stick shift.

Since then I've always bought automatics. I would have love an auto MH but couldn't find one that I liked or could afford, so it's back to the stick. 

Fortunately diesels are pretty tolerant when you forget to down shift. 

Colin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Because of my wife's disability we had to invest in an automatic for her. Since then my last three cars have also been automatic. I would love an auto for the MH but have no need for the 3.0 engine. I cannot understand why autos are not available more often for diesels as the low revving high torque charachteristics of a diesel make it ideal for auto.
On a petrol engine you will use more fuel but with a diesel that should not happen. Perhaps someone with more experience of diesel will correct me on that one.
I see that the new Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen light van has an auto option on the diesel, hopefully they will turn that into a car like the Doblo/Partner.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

LeffeLover said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> Interested if people prefer automatic or manual gearboxes and why, please?
> 
> ...


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

After buying a Mercedes C220 cdi automatic car and just LOVING it, when we were looking for our new motorhome nearly 3 years ago we discarded all previous possibles and looked ONLY for vans on Mercedes base with automatic......hence our Rapido A class......never regretted it for a second and would recommend automatic to EVERYONE........and believe me.......I used to be really anti-autos.......now I just think they should ALL be autos ........it just makes for totally easy carefree driving........and isnt that what we are ALL looking for ?

Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Autos*

Hello there,

Manual is for Sports Cars, BMW M3, Porsche & The likes.

Auto, we have a Sprintshift Mercedes, wanted a true auto but could not find one. I found many a motorhome we really liked all manual, as a lot of our motorhoming pleasure is the actual journey we continued our search. So glad we did, the Sprintshift is so much easier. In addition, if you need to (decents, engine braking, etc) you can revert to manual.

You mention the 157 Fiat and the 184 Merc. The Fiat will have a robotised gearbox, the Merc will have A true Auto with torque converter. The Sprinters new auto box is borrowed from the new C class and adpated to suit its commercial application.

Go for the Merc.

Trev.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

After having driven manuals for 35 years I bought a Merc sprintshift last year and then an auto VW Passat and believe me, I would not go back to manuals!

I agree with the last post....go for the Merc.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

As the result of a car accident in 1987 (20 years ago this month), I can only drive vehicles with automatic gear boxes. I have had great difficulty in getting a UK produced motorcaravan with an automatic gear box so that is why I have had to get American. 

One does not have to take a hand off the steering wheel in order to change gear so automatics must be safer for the driver, passengers and other road users!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Auto every time, my car and m/h are both auto

Teemyob
Why did you suggest a M3 was a sports car, have you driven one?

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BEE EMM*



loddy said:


> Auto every time, my car and m/h are both auto
> 
> Teemyob
> Why did you suggest a M3 was a sports car, have you driven one?
> ...


Hello Loddy,

Yes I did have one a 2001 M3 Convertible, Test drove the Manual but made the mistake of ordering one with the SMG Gearbox.

Trev.


----------



## LeffeLover (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.

Seems to be fairly unanimous. Auto Mercedes seems to be the way to go. Oh well, back behind the sofa to look for a few more coppers!

By the way, sorry it took so long to respond. I left myself logged on all day and have just got back in.

Cheers,

LL


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: BEE EMM*




teemyob said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > Auto every time, my car and m/h are both auto
> ...


Teemyob
I tried a few M3s and decided on a LWB saloon they couldn't keep up with
Loddy
P.S gone off topic sorry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loddyhell*

Woa

Going off topic is no problem, but don't leave me in suspense.

LWB saloon that an M3 could not keep up with?

AUDI S8?

Trev.

PS Still think the Mercedes Sprinter 184 Auto is the one to go for(Brabus have a tuning option taking it up to 205 but its a thousand Euros ) . They have a waiting list for some models due to the high demand for the V6 oil burner.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Teemyob

XJR

Loddy


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Have always had autos for years but now I am retired we have gone back to manual with the cars mainly for the lower fuel consumption.

Our MH is semi automatic which is fine when driving but a devil when manoeuvring. You have to put your foot on the foot brake to change gear and I often forget to do it and can't work out why nothing happens.
The next MH will definitely be a manual.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drivers Cars*

Depends on the Driver Loddy!

I dare say I could outrun most in an M3, XJR or a great Number of cars. Of which I am sure there are many of us.

Back to the original post,

Robotised Gearboxes (SprintShift, AGS, Renault QuickShift etc.)

2kias I know what you mean, not sure if you ever use those leveling blocks? I look pretty useless when trying to level the van up. Having no clutch means you cannot use cluctch control to edge onto them.

Same goes for when people are backing you into a spot or up to another vehicle on a ferry. They stand there shouting "COM-ON COM-ON" when you are waiting for the gearbox to catch-up, tad too much gas and you sprint off.

If anyone used to Usual Robotised boxes or tiptronic, then tried the Renault, matters get a bit more frustrating as the box is not Logical. Where in most you flick the lever up to change up and down to change down. In the Renault its the other way round!!!!

Having said that, for all the miles without having to dip and shift, I would still go for the Autos/SprintShifts

Better off with a True Auto altogether though.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Trev
Yes I have used the levelling blocks and it is very difficult with the Renault Quickshift. With a full auto you can use the left foor on the brake but if you try with the quickshift (you need small feet!) then it drops out of gear or you shoot over the end of the blocks and they fly out and nearly kill somebody!
I would go for a full auto but the fuel consumption is a lot more than a manual. Tried to kid myself for years that it wasn't but I reckon you lose at least 10 miles to the gallon which is now a considerable amount of money.
John


----------

